# Lowe A 1457



## DacMan (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey everyone picked this up today for $1,300,
It's an 11 boat and a 08 trailer. Worried about the trailer size but anyhow going to move forward. I will be putting a deck on this boat at bench seat height. I put the boat in the water today and it was astonishingly tippy. I stood on the benches to test it. However there was no motor on the boat and not weight besides me. Should I feel confident it will be less tippy with a counter weight motor and a little more weight in the bottom from tackle and batteries etc? 

Thanks, Dac


----------



## DacMan (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry guys here is the pic.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Aug 25, 2014)

Add some tongue to it and you will be fine!
Looks like a good foundation.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 25, 2014)

I had one of those a few years back. Standing up in them isn't a good idea! I moved the fuel cell and battery(s) to the center of the boat. Mad it allot more stable and it would plane with my 9.9 and do @22mph.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 25, 2014)

That's very disconcerting because that's what I bought it for lol. I am going to have a real low deck probably below the benches. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 25, 2014)

Picked up this Merc 2010 9.9 four stroke for $1000 bucks today.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 25, 2014)

A little clay bar and nufinish removed water spots.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking at a motorguide w75. Price is really right. Obviously overkill but I have to have a wireless foot pedal for my design. Thoughts? Should I hold out for a smaller setup? It's 24v so I'll need dual batteries.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 27, 2014)

In my case the 9.9 trolled so nice that I found myself hardly ever using the Minnkota I had. But I do mostly Walleye fishing, so trolling is my main method.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 28, 2014)

I plan on predominantly bass fishing so I'm hoping his will be a stable setup all said and done


----------



## DacMan (Aug 28, 2014)

Took it out to the lake with some weight and was very pleased with the stability. Onward!


----------



## DacMan (Aug 29, 2014)

Picked this w75 up today. Going with a 24v setup


----------



## DacMan (Aug 30, 2014)

Getting excited parts keep coming in!


----------



## Ringo Steele (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice boat...you're going to enjoy that a lot. I would suggest either getting a longer tongue on the trailer and moving the boat forward, or getting longer bunks as to supporting the transom better with the motor weight on it.
I have a flat floor installed in my 16 foot semi-vee, and it is pretty stable when I stand up.

Good fishing,
Ringo


----------



## DacMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Ring thanks you read my mind because that was today's project.


----------



## DacMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Batteries bought


----------



## DacMan (Sep 2, 2014)

Got a little done this evening. This is way harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay so a few mistakes realized, not happy with the 24v trolling motor so returning it and hopefully getting a minnkota power drive. Also started using pressure treated plywood. Obviously that won't work so starting all over.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 3, 2014)

I have had a PD on two boats to include my current boat.. I like them because I can run them from anywhere in the boat. I don't think they deploy/retrieve as well as other models, but that isn't much of an issue.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 6, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365333#p365333 said:


> Keystone » 03 Sep 2014, 21:19[/url]"]I have had a PD on two boats to include my current boat.. I like them because I can run them from anywhere in the boat. I don't think they deploy/retrieve as well as other models, but that isn't much of an issue.



That's good to know. I think it will work well.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 6, 2014)

Got some more done today.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 6, 2014)

Love the tackle tray idea!


----------



## DacMan (Sep 6, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365647#p365647 said:


> Keystone » 06 Sep 2014, 22:13[/url]"]Love the tackle tray idea!


Thanks! Found it at gander mountain for 15 bucks


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice boat!! And you're going to love the 24v t-motor!!!


----------



## bearwhiz (Sep 7, 2014)

What you are doing isn't hard just time consuming and requires thought. I decked out three tin boats over the years and though there were mistakes made, corrected and learned from, I enjoyed every minute. I'm considering doing another one. I consider it stress relief.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 7, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365682#p365682 said:


> Moedaddy » 07 Sep 2014, 18:44[/url]"]Very nice boat!! And you're going to love the 24v t-motor!!!



Thanks


----------



## DacMan (Sep 12, 2014)

Came in


----------



## DacMan (Sep 12, 2014)

Permanent cooler with drain installed, used a through hull fitting for the drain. Will add 3/4 plywood and attach cooler lid to it for a hinged lid.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 13, 2014)

Mocked up


----------



## DacMan (Sep 16, 2014)

This came in today should make life easier


----------



## DacMan (Sep 16, 2014)

Got the perko pulls installed onto carpet.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 16, 2014)

Lids carpeted, edges will go down upon permanent installation.


----------



## DacMan (Sep 17, 2014)

Goodies


----------



## DacMan (Sep 17, 2014)

More


----------



## DacMan (Sep 27, 2014)

Made some real progress today


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 29, 2014)

Looking nice...I like the cooler live well and tackle tray.


----------



## DacMan (Oct 1, 2014)

flintcreek said:


> Looking nice...I like the cooler live well and tackle tray.


Thanks man, the cooler will actually only be used as a cooler.


----------



## DacMan (Oct 5, 2014)

Anything to make trailering easier. Plus my new Lowrance setup.


----------



## DacMan (Jan 28, 2015)

Still working, graph installed, bluewaters getting installed


----------



## BlakeRauch (Jan 28, 2015)

Dig it. Looking really good so far.


----------



## DacMan (Jan 29, 2015)

BlakeRauch said:


> Dig it. Looking really good so far.



Thanks Man


----------



## DacMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Got more LED stuff installed


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 6, 2015)

First off, great job on your project. It looks like it is very fishable now.

Question, what are you using for your LED nav lights?

I've added internal LED's to my boat. But I have been looking for a LED nav lights and like the look of those.


----------



## DacMan (Feb 6, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> First off, great job on your project. It looks like it is very fishable now.
> 
> Question, what are you using for your LED nav lights?
> 
> I've added internal LED's to my boat. But I have been looking for a LED nav lights and like the look of those.


 
Thanks, it's a bluewater LED kit. I think they're 12 inch. I just drilled a small hole ran the wire through and filled the hole with marine silicone. A better way imo would be to use a grommet.


----------



## DacMan (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I did something today. Not sure whether I like it or not. It's bedliner.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2015)

Did you use a webbing agent?;
I spray gel coat all the time and web it like that. Might be my phone but colors look to be a sand and metallic blue. Personally the color doesn't do it for me, but my boat is camo.
But as far as the webbing....nailed it.


----------



## DacMan (Feb 12, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Did you use a webbing agent?;
> I spray gel coat all the time and web it like that. Might be my phone but colors look to be a sand and metallic blue. Personally the color doesn't do it for me, but my boat is camo.
> But as far as the webbing....nailed it.



Thanks man,

I used a paint brush, loaded it and snapped my elbow. Much like a sword fight lol. It isnt metallic but it is blue. Im not wild about the colors especially with grey carpet but my lowe decal is blue and gold and i was afraid to throw more colors at the mix. I really wanted white and blue or white and grey but i couldnt find white bedliner in a can anywhere!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 12, 2015)

Well that makes more sense. I bet it goes with the boat great. You can't tell the color of the boat from the pic ( at least I can't from my phone)


----------



## DacMan (Feb 12, 2015)

Also got my bildge pump installed. Now just needs wired in.


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 12, 2015)

looks good man .


----------



## jy951 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks great. Can you explain how you attached the wood on the bow that you attach the trolling motor too. Thanks.


----------



## DacMan (Feb 21, 2015)

jy951 said:


> Looks great. Can you explain how you attached the wood on the bow that you attach the trolling motor too. Thanks.



Sure, i just made a 2x4 piece that rested on the bolts that the bow hook is mounted with. Its complicated to explain but very simple. Ill take a picture in a few.


----------



## tsezan (Apr 13, 2015)

what was the shaft length of the minn kota you ended up going with? I have basically the same boat. I can not decide if I need a 48" or longer..


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks good man, I have a much older boat that I'm working on a similar layout.


----------



## DacMan (Apr 15, 2015)

tsezan said:


> what was the shaft length of the minn kota you ended up going with? I have basically the same boat. I can not decide if I need a 48" or longer..


I went with a 48 but only because I couldnt get a 42 in the power drive.


----------



## DacMan (Apr 15, 2015)

Gators5220 said:


> Looks good man, I have a much older boat that I'm working on a similar layout.


Thanks, i wish I would have chose a diff model with thicker more durable construction.


----------



## cesargomez1003 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice build, I have a lowe 160fm which is similar to yours and I love mine. Is the powerdrive 24v? Also have you tried the tm yet?Thinking of upgrading my 45lb edge to a powerdrive 55lb just not sure if the 10lb upgrade is worth 600 bucks.


----------



## DacMan (Apr 18, 2015)

cesargomez1003 said:


> Nice build, I have a lowe 160fm which is similar to yours and I love mine. Is the powerdrive 24v? Also have you tried the tm yet?Thinking of upgrading my 45lb edge to a powerdrive 55lb just not sure if the 10lb upgrade is worth 600 bucks.



Mine is 12v and the 45 lb is beyond ample for my little rig.


----------

